# شروط الصلاة



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شروط الصلاة[/COL

قض 20 : 26

فَتَوَجَّهَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ مِنَ الْمُحَارِبِينَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ وَبَكَوْا وَمَثَلُوا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ صَائِمِينَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ، ثُمَّ أَصْعَدُوا لِلرَّبِّ مُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمٍ .


1صم 1 : 10


بِنَفْسٍ مُرَّةٍ وَصَلَّتْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَبَكَتْ بِحُرْقَةٍ،
1صم 1 : 15


فَأَجَابَتْهُ: «لاَ يَا سَيِِّدي: إِنَّنِي امْرَأَةٌ حَزِينَةُ الرُّوحِ، لَمْ أَشْرَبْ خَمْراً وَلاَ مُسْكِراً، بَلْ أَسْكُبُ نَفْسِي أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ .

1مل 8 : 54


وَعِنْدَمَا انْتَهَى سُلَيْمَانُ مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَالتَّضَرُّعِ إِلَيْهِ، نَهَضَ مِنْ أَمَامِ الْمَذْبَحِ حَيْثُ كَانَ جَاثِياً عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَبَاسِطاً يَدَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ


1مل 18 : 42


فَمَضَى أَخْآبُ لِيَأْكُلَ وَيَشْرَبَ، وَأَمَّا إِيلِيَّا فَارْتَقَى إِلَى قِمَّةِ جَبَلِ الْكَرْمَلِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَخَبَّأَ رَأْسَهُ بَيْنَ رُكْبَتَيْهِ .

2مل 19 : 1


وَعِنْدَمَا سَمِعَ الْمَلِكُ حَزَقِيَّا ذَلِكَ مَزَّقَ ثِيَابَهُ وَارْتَدَى مُسُوحاً وَلَجَأَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ


2مل 19 : 4


فَلَعَلَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ يَسْمَعُ وَعِيدَ الْقَائِدِ الأَشُّورِيِّ الَّذِي أَوْفَدَهُ سَيِّدُهُ مَلِكُ أَشُّورَ، لِيُهِينَ الإِلَهَ الْحَيَّ فَيُعَاقِبَهُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ عَلَى مَا صَدَر َمِنْهُ مِنْ تَعْيِيرٍ، فَصَلِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبَقِيَّةِ النَّاجِيَةِ مِنَّا»


عز 10 : 1


وَفِيمَا كَانَ عِزْرَا يُصَلِّي وَيَعْتَرِفُ بَاكِياً و َمُنْطَرِحاً أَمَامَ هَيْكَلِ اللهِ، اجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ حَشْدٌ غَفِيرٌ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالأَوْلاَدِ، لأَنَّ الشَّعْبَ بَكَى بِمَرَارَةٍ

مرا 3 : 41


لِنَرْفَعْ قُلُوبَنَا وَأَيْدِيَنَا إِلَى اللهِ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ .

مرا 3 : 48 - 50


تَفِيضُ عَيْنَايَ بِأَنْهَارِ مِيَاهٍ عَلَى دَمَارِ ابْنَةِ شَعْبِي. لَنْ تَكُفَّ عَيْنَايَ عَنِ الْبُكَاءِ أَبداً،. حَتَّى يُشْرِفَ الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَيُبْصِرَ

مت 6 : 5 - 8


وَعِنْدَمَا تُصَلُّونَ، لاَ تَكُونُوا مِثْلَ الْمُرَائِينَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا وَاقِفِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِيَرَاهُمُ النَّاسُ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدْ نَالُوا مُكَافَأَتَهُمْ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَعِنْدَمَا تُصَلِّي، فَادْخُلْ غُرْفَتَكَ، وَأَغْلِقِ الْبَابَ عَلَيْكَ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ وَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ، هُوَ يُكَافِئُكَ. وَعِنْدَمَا تُصَلُّونَ، لاَ تُكَثرِّوا كَلاماً فَارِغاً كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْوَثَنِيُّونَ، ظَنّاً مِنْهُمْ أَنَّهُ بِالإِكْثَارِ مِنَ الْكَلامِ، يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ. فَلاَ تَكُونُوا مِثْلَهُمْ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ 


مت 14 : 23


وَبَعْدَمَا صَرَفَ الْجُمُوعَ، صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ وَحَلَّ الْمَسَاءُ وَهُوَ وَحْدَهُ هُنَاكَ 

مت 26 : 44


َتَرَكَهُمْ، وَعَادَ يُصَلِّي مَرَّةً ثَالِثَةً، وَرَدَّدَ الْكَلاَمَ نَفْسَهُ

مر 1 : 35


وَفِي الْيَوْمِ التَّالِي، نَهَضَ بَاكِراً قَبْلَ الْفَجْرِ، وَخَرَجَ إِلَى مَكَانٍ مُقْفِرٍ وَأَخَذَ يُصَلِّي هُنَاكَ


مر 9 : 18

حَيْثُمَا تَمَلَّكَهُ يَصْرَعُهُ، فَيُزْبِدُ وَيَصِرُّ بِأَسْنَانِهِ وَيَتَيَبَّسُ وَقَدْ طَلَبْتُ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِكَ أَنْ يَطْرُدُوهُ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا»

مر 11 : 25


وَمَتَى وَقَفْتُمْ تُصَلُّونَ، وَكَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَيْءٌ، فَاغْفِرُوا لَهُ، لِكَيْ يَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ زَلاَتِكُمْ أَيْضاً

1يو 3 : 20
وَلَوْ لاَمَتْنَا قُلُوبُنَا؛ فَإِنَّ اللهَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ قُلُوبِنَا، وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ


1يو 5 : 14 – 16

نَحْنُ نَثِقُ بِاللهِ ثِقَةً عَظِيمَةً تُؤَكِّدُ لَنَا أَنَّهُ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا الطَّلِبَاتِ الَّتِي نَرْفَعُهَا إِلَيْهِ، إِنْ كَانَتْ مُنْسَجِمَةً مَعَ إِرَادَتِهِ. وَمَادُمْنَا وَاثِقِينَ بِأَنَّهُ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، مَهْمَا كَانَتْ طَلِبَاتُنَا، فَلَنَا الثِّقَةُ بِأَنَّنَا قَدْ حَصَلْنَا مِنْهُ عَلَى تِلْكَ الطَّلِبَاتِ. إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ وَاحِداً مِنْ إِخْوَتِهِ يُمَارِسُ خَطِيئَةً لاَ تَنْتَهِي بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، فَمِنْ وَاجِبِهِ أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ إِلَى اللهِ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ، فَيُبْقِيَهُ عَلَى قَيْدِ الْحَيَاةِ هَذَا إِذَا كَانَتِ ْخَطِيئَةُ الَّتِي يُمَارِسُهَا لاَ تَنْتَهِي بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ فَهُنَالِكَ خَطِيئَةٌ لاَبُدَّ أَنْ تَنْتَهِيَ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَطَبْعاً، أَنَا لاَ أَقْصِدُ هَذِهِ الْخَطِيئَةَ هُنَا

ام 21 : 13

مَنْ أَصَمَّ أُذُنَهُ عَنْ صُرَاخِ الْمِسْكِينِ، يَصْرُخُ هُوَ أَيْضاً وَلاَ مِنْ مُجِيبٍ
ام 28 : 9
مَنْ يَصْرِفُ أُذُنَهُ عَنِ الاسْتِمَاعِ إِلَى الشَّرِيعَةِ، تَصِيرُ حَتَّى صَلاَتُهُ رَجَاسَةً

يو 15 : 7


وَلكِنْ، إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ، وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ، فَاطْلُبُوا مَا تُرِيدُونَ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ .

يو 16 : 23

وَفِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي عَنْ شَيْءٍ الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الآبَ سَيُعْطِيكُمْ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَ مِنْهُ بِاسْمِي .

1كو 11 : 13


فَاحْكُمُوا إِذَنْ بِأَنْفُسِكُمْ: أَمِنَ اللاَّئِقِ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى اللهِ وَهِيَ مَكْشُوفَةُ الرَّأْسِ؟ 

1كو 14 : 14

فَإِنِّي إِنْ صَلَّيْتُ بِلُغَةٍ مَجْهُولَةٍ، فَرُوحِي تُصَلِّي، وَلَكِنَّ عَقْلِي عَدِيمُ الثَّمَرِ 

1كو 14 : 15

فَمَا الْعَمَلُ إِذَنْ؟ سَأُصَلِّي بِالرُّوحِ، وَلكِنْ سَأُصَلِّي بِالْعَقْلِ أَيْضاً سَأُرَنِّمُ بِالرُّوحِ، وَلكِنْ سَأُرَنِّمُ بِالْعَقْلِ أَيْضاً .

اف 3 : 14

وَلِهَذَا السَّبَبِ أَحْنِي رُكْبَتَيَّ لِلآبِ .


يع 4 : 2

فَأَنْتُمْ تَرْغَبُونَ فِي امْتِلاَكِ مَا لاَ يَخُصُّكُمْ، لَكِنَّ ذَلِكَ لاَ يَتَحَقَّقُ لَكُمْ، فَتَقْتُلُونَ، وَتَحْسُدُونَ، وَلاَ تَتَمَكَّنُونَ مِنْ بُلُوغِ غَايَتِكُمْ وَهَكَذَا تَتَخَاصَمُونَ وَتَتَصَارَعُونَ! إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَمْتَلِكُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَهُ، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَطْلُبُونَهُ مِنَ اللهِ


يع 4 : 3


وَإِذَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً، فَإِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَحْصُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ: لأَنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ بِدَافِعٍ شِرِّيرٍ، إِذْ تَنْوُونَ أَنْ تَسْتَهْلِكُوا مَا تَنَالُونَهُ لإِشْبَاعِ شَهَوَاتِكُمْ فَقَطْ .


منقول للامانة ​​


----------



## ABN_EL_FADY (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شروط الصلاة*

الاخوة المباركين
*هذا الموضوع هو دراسة وتأملات لقداسة البابا المعظم شنودة الثالث وهو متبت علي ال CD الخاص بالقطمارس الذي يصدره دير السريان العامر وسبق ان نشرته في منتدي القديس عبد المسيح بسيط في 24 اكتوبر 2006 ويمكنكم الرجوع الي المنتدي والتأكد من صحة كلامي وهو بنفس اسم كاتب هذا التعليق ارجو ان تسامحوني علي هذه الرسالة وللعلم الدراسة الموضوعة علي ال CD تتضمن شروط الصلاة وفاعلية الصلاة والصلاة والصوم ز أرجو قبول محبتي ABN_EL_FADY 
26/9/2007*


----------



## ABN_EL_FADY (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شروط الصلاة*

*سامحوني وارجو حزف ما كتبته بالكامل حيث اني لم اقراء الموضوع للنهاية ولكني بضعف حينما قرأت بدايته تصورت خطأ انه علي لسان كاتبه ولكن بعد ما كتبت الرد فوجئت بهذه العبارة التي هزتني بشدة ان كاتب الموضوع كتب في نهايته انه (منقول للأمانة ) فمن الأمانة ايضا أن اعترف بغلطتي في سرعة الرد غير المتئني فارجو من محبتكم ان تسامحوني وليقبل كاتب الموضوع اعتذاري الشديد _(ها مطانية ) لشخصكم الكريم ABN_EL_FADY
                                                             26/9/2007*


----------



## the servant (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شروط الصلاة*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,

فعلا الموضوع اكتر من رائع وهو ما يثبت ان الصلاة في المسيحية ليست فريضة يقوم
بها الشخص لارضاء خالقة فقط بل هي اجمل واحلي وقت ممكن ايقضية الشخص في علاقة
رائعة مع صديقة وحبيبة وابوة السماوي ليست كلام فقط انما احساس رائع وحالة من حالات الانتقال من الارضيات الي روعة السمائيات بشرط ان يشعر الانسان بكل كلمة من كلامة وينقذ وعودة لرب المجد......

اخي العزيز ابن الفادي الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة وللامانة اختنا العزيزة كاندي لا تنسب اي موضوع لا يخصهاا
لنفسهااا بل دائما ما تقول منقول للامانة......رب المجد يبارك خدمتها وخدمتك امين


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شروط الصلاة*

شكرااااااااااااا ليكوا

وشكراااااا يا فراى للتوضيح​


----------



## ABN_EL_FADY (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شروط الصلاة*

*العزيزة كاندي
أرجو ان تكوني وكل من يقرأ الموضوع سامحني علي تسرعي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شروط الصلاة*



ABN_EL_FADY قال:


> *العزيزة كاندي
> أرجو ان تكوني وكل من يقرأ الموضوع سامحني علي تسرعي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



مفيش داعى محصلش حاجه

فى النهايه احنا اخوات 

ولاد معموديه واحده

انا عمرى ما زعلت من حد​


----------

